# GOING TO BLAST!!!



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quick update, the lab called this  morning and said i have x1 10 cell, x3 8 cells and x1 6 cell so they wanted me to go on onto blasts!!!
I am so happy they are doing so well and cant wait to have them back with me 
So thurs at 9.30....bring it on. 

Alexia


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done Alexia's embies!!!!


----------



## Loak (Jan 9, 2007)

That's great news


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

Thats fantastic news honey

      

Love Emxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Great news Alexia - that's a good sign that you got some good embies there!!!    
Helen  x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi good luck for thursday   

Kate xx​


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats great news....Good luck for Thursday 

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

*Alexia well done you huney you must be sooooooooo excited what a wonderful bunch of goodies you have produced!!!
Fingers crossed for a great et on Thursday.
Are you going to freeze any?
Well done again hun.
Love
Vic
xx*


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Alexia thats fantastic hun well done    . Good luck for et on thursday hun  

Luv sally x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Alexia

Fab news on going to blasts,heres hoping for a smooth et and a much deserved bfp at the end of it!!!

kelly x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

well done.. go embies ..


----------

